# Training 8 week old puppy



## Kai

We are one week in to owning our first GSD puppy. She'll be 9 weeks on Friday and we are dealing with some MAJOR control issues. When inside she listen's so well...comes when we asked...reacts well to a strong "NO!" when nipping...sits...stays...she's great. The second we put her in her backyard all **** breaks lose. Suddenly it's like we don't exist....we can yell her name...whistle..clap...im sure we could sound an alarm and she doesn't even turn her head. She'll hide under the deck so we can't get her and this is where we're hitting a training road block. We are hearing that we shouldn't be scolding or pulling her out as that is a negative consequence and we don't want to associate ourselves with anything negative this early on. Any ideas on how to get her to come to us with out physically pulling her away from where she is or yelling? We want to make sure she trusts us but are scared she'll get out or get away from us and then we'll have no way of getting her attention back! HELP!!


----------



## szariksdad

The first thing I would do when taking the dog outside is tie a piece of thin rope about eight feet in length to my belt so that i can gently encourage them to come when I call. Also you want to make playing with you more interesting and fun than exploring the yard. Another recommendation is to when you say come then start to run away from the pup and they will chase you. When the pup arrives give lots of praise like they just won the lottery and they will start repeating.


----------



## DJEtzel

Along with keeping her tethered to you so that you can get her out, have you tried luring with happy tones, running away, and yummy treats?


----------



## jakeandrenee

LONG LEAD tied to you....lots of treats....but she is a tiny baby....she wants to explore that's why it's so important so stay close. I would block off the area under the deck where she is hiding....


----------



## Kai

I have tried running away and using treats it works about 50% of the time most of the time she will just look at me like I'm stupid lol.... when I run and say come she will follow me only to bite my heels that has been the biggest problem and when I stop and say no she barks right back at the command... any ideas to help with that too?


----------



## jakeandrenee

Kai,
Please take some time and do a few searches on here. There is a sticky about teaching biting inhibition that you will find incredibly informative. The nipping, herding and the fun has just begun. Take some time and read, read and then read some more! Have fun and good luck!


----------



## jakeandrenee

I should add soon as she is old enough and has had her third round of shots enroll her in puppy class! Practice NILF and SOCIALIZE!!!!!!


----------



## szariksdad

Kai, first I would recommend what Renee' said of blocking off under the deck so the pup can not hide there. Secondly what i said before and will reiterate is when i have a young pup when they go outside they have a thing piece of 8' parachute rope tied to their collar and a belt loop on my pants. So when i call the dog to come and if they do not, I gently tug on the rope to encourage them to come to me. As they get more proofed they get a longer piece of rope and then eventually of the rope and free. not start the other way around with them free and expect them to know the command.


----------



## Liesje

Have you tried making a fuss and then running AWAY from her? My pup is also 8 weeks. He learned "sit" but honestly he doesn't even know his NAME yet, let alone a formal "come" command. Generally he follows me around (or follows whoever is moving), but if he gets distracted I make some high pitched noises and then run away so he comes to chase after me. We're starting puppy class Nov. 17 (couldn't get him in sooner b/c the current class started just before I got him).


----------



## Kai

I'm gonna try working with the rope... she is very good everywhere except in the backyard


----------



## Ace952

I kept mine on a leash tethered to me in the house and in the backyard. I also spent all my time doing recall. My 3 month old moves looking at me in the eyes all the time and his recall is great outside by ourselves and in the house. Again recall is so important and spend time with that with treats.

I have finally gotten my pup to the point when I say "Focus!", he will stop whatever it is sit and look at me. Keep the pup tethered to you in the house as well. It is a pain but highly suggested inside and out.


----------



## VegasResident

Thought I would pipe up.

Its an 8/9 week old puppy  LOL in no world will you have control issues over an 8/9 week old puppy because you cannot get "control" immediately. Training in the first 7 days is sometimes just a sit in a dead quiet room . 

It has just began to explore the entire world. It has been hearing its name for 7 days. It is a puppy. Why in the world would it listen and come in?

Other than getting into something dangerous, dont freak. Give it a little time. As the puppy bonds with you it will follow you. My 8 week old came in the house when I went and picked him up...You really want control tether him/her at all times.

As mine got older he got better (first was getting his name down) we finally got to the run into the house, get chased in.

Now he just follows me in at 4.5 months old.


----------



## Marytess

> *Kai said*
> ...reacts well to a strong "NO!"


one thing I learned is you shouldn't use the word "NO" on a puppy before he gets 6 months old. inhibition it's the worst thing you can do to a puppy at her age. believe me I saw the results of using the word "no" on a puppy that young so many times.
she's to young to know the "come" command, so just say her name and try to call her with something that she likes, a toy, food etc. 
in my case I didn't need to use the rope, he followed me everywhere since he got home. 
the biting thing shows that she's looking for work and wants to play. so do something with her when she's doing that, get some ropes or some old cloths and play with her teach her to grab the ropes and pushing them let her always win the game. you will find that very helpful latter on if you want her to learn some guard commands and bite at your command. 

just be patience and enjoy every minute. good luck with her


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Running away and NOT being in a place they know makes all the difference for me. 





 
But truthfully, for my 8 week old puppies 'control' is NOT something I'm trying to get from my puppy. Main goal is socialization, exercise, and housebreaking.

The 'training' I do at that age is ALL 100% fun for my puppy or I stop. I want them to want to listen/learn and be with me. And, guess what, if I do this 'right' they DO! Problem is (brace yourself) training isn't about what my puppy learns at all.

It's about how well I learn how to teach a puppy. When I am doing it right, WOW it's like a miracle how my puppies learn. 

Have to use treats. Have to use play and toys. It's WAY more 'work' for me than using a leash and 'making' them learn. 

Watch this video with an OFF leash puppy. THIS should be the goal of puppy owners in my book. But even these puppies are 12 weeks old so this is further along. 





 




 
Don't just look at the behaviors the puppies are doing, look at the amount of play that's going on!

CLICKERS!


----------



## doggiedad

at 9 weeks old let your be a puppy. keep her leashed
and use a long line. i've never seen the need to be firm with
a 9 week old pup. i think you should enroll in a puppy. after
puppy class OB classes and take it from there. don't scare
your pup with your voice and attitude. why do you think
your pup hides from you? enjoy the pup. you said you're
having major controll issues with your pup. there's no major
issues with a 9 week old pup.


----------



## Kai

Thanks so much for all the responses! I think moral of the story is let the puppy be a puppy. I just recently lost my 10 year old Golden and I guess I'm used to that kind of response from a dog. When we do train we keep it very short and she seems to have fun...if she loses interest we've started to just give her a toy and turn it into play time. We'll move the focus from "training" to "puppy time" : ) Thanks so much! We'll keep you posted!


----------



## joelucci33

I have a 8 week old on the way...your getting me nervous! My first goal is def housebreaking/crate training him...When i pick him up should I immediately give him treats teaching him his name etc...I am planning on using a clicker with him read and watched quite a bit. When I first bring him to my house I am planning on carrying him outside to do "potty" Ive read a few places its the best thing to do...Should I tether him to me then?? Should I shower him with love the first couple days?? this post got me kind of nervous. I dont want to screw up right off the bat!


----------



## Marytess

> joelucci33 said:
> Should I tether him to me then?? Should I shower him with love the first couple days?? this post got me kind of nervous. I dont want to screw up right off the bat!


No. in my opinion you should first see how he reacts inside the house and on the backyard. I never tether mine and it was all fine. the first time he saw a collar and a leash was at 3 months, 1 day before starting training school. the name thing comes with time, you can call him by his name and make some other noises till he gets to you then you can give him a treat or play with him, mine took one week to figure it out that his name was Buster. and YES lots of love in the frist few days and months.


----------



## Jax08

You don't want to start off with a bad habit so I would tether the puppy to you.

First, get him used to a collar and a leash. If you get him from a good breeder then he'll already be used to a collar. A leash is no big deal. Find a lightweight one and you can let him drag it around. He'll figure out that it won't hurt him. Just make sure he doesn't eat it.  Do not leave him unattended. If you can't have your eye on him then crate him. Never put him in the crate while you are frustrated. He'll learn that it's a punishment instead of a safe place for him to go.

Clicker training is definitely the way to go! He'll learn his name in no time at all. Lots of love for his ENTIRE life! Not just the first few days.  Look up NILIF (Nothing In Life Is Free) as well.


----------



## joelucci33

Some one on here looked up my breeder and his parents bloodlines and told me he comes fromvery strong lines..and could very well be capable of SchH training....with the clicker...when i call him his name and he looks at me i assume this is the time i should click.?? And Should I put a collar on him as soon as I get him? Ive read mixed opinions about training them right away...but personally i say the sooner the better....these are the most intelligent dog breed correct?


----------



## Marytess

> jax08 said:
> You don't want to start off with a bad habit so I would tether the puppy to you.


I can see you use a different train method. but that's fine I didn't needed to do that. never tether mine to me in the first month I got him he always followed me and came to me when I call him everytime. 
first time he was on the leash was 1 or 2 dayd before school. and after the first 2 days on leash he was walking normal and perfectly, by the time he was 4.5 months he already new the command "along" (don't know the exactly word you use, sorry english's not my first language) of the leash (free).
and I also don't have a crate in side the house. here on our school we don't follow that method. when the dog is in the house he's always with us. and when it's needed he goes to the kennel in the backyard.


----------



## Jax08

and that's fine but I didn't post for you, it was for joelucci33, so don't really feel the need to argue about.


----------



## Marytess

I know and I don't want to argue about either. 
I was just saying that are other methods that also work. just to let her/him know. that's it. so she/he can choose the method that seems the right for her/him.


----------



## joelucci33

i guess we'll see when the day comes


----------



## Jax08

Joe - you really do have to find the method that is right for you. It's like raising kids. What works for one may not work for the rest.  I know that there are many posts on here from ppl having trouble with housebreaking and it almost always boils down to the fact that they give the puppy to much freedom. Once the puppy has the scent in the house, then it's a battle. 

You'll want to start by taking the pup out often! Very, very often. Tell him potty, pee, poop, bubblegum...whatever you want but put a word to the action. Once he goes, treat and praise him! 

Worked for me like a charm.


----------



## Jax08

joelucci33 said:


> Some one on here looked up my breeder and his parents bloodlines and told me he comes fromvery strong lines..and could very well be capable of SchH training....with the clicker...when i call him his name and he looks at me i assume this is the time i should click.?? And Should I put a collar on him as soon as I get him? Ive read mixed opinions about training them right away...but personally i say the sooner the better....these are the most intelligent dog breed correct?


i don't think they are every really to young to "train". maybe to young for structured training and definitely could be to young to put alot of pressure on them in training but you can still teach them things

I would first "charge" the clicker. Which means you click and treat, click and treat, click, wait for them to look at you, and treat. You want him to associate the clicker with the treat.Then you can move on to teaching him his name, sit, down, whatever. 

MaggieLeeRose is the clicker training queen! I'm sure she wont' mind if you send her a PM and get some tips from her. She's also amazing at finding just the right video to help!


----------



## joelucci33

awesome....one article i read about potty training a GSD the writer recommended doing the following...when you first bring the puppy home bring him outside telling him to potty...once he pottys play with him for 10 minutes or so...then give him some water put him in his crate for 20 minutes or so then take him outside to his potty area and have him go...and repeat the process over and over..staying consistent.


----------



## joelucci33

I tried to PM her but it said the username couldnt be found?


----------



## Jax08

Just scroll up in this thread. She's already posted videos.  You can just click on her name to send her a PM.


----------



## joelucci33

got it thanks!


----------

